# Loolagigi is back



## loolagigi (Mar 21, 2015)

Well it's been a few years since my last grow. I just couldn't stay away from the most beautiful  plant in when world. Noone wants to quit  something they are good at. Going to do things different this time. All my ducks are in a row. Feels good to be back. Thanks for being here.


----------



## zem (Mar 21, 2015)

hello loolagigi, you must be an oold timer, i don't recall seeing you around, glad that you're back, welcome back! waiting for your show to begin, cheers


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 21, 2015)

A name I recognize, Welcome back, once you get the grow bug its hard to deny it, glad to see you back, good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2015)

Well my word!  Welcome back loola!  Glad to hear that you are going to get your hands dirty again....it is a hard hobby to stay away from isn't it?


----------



## Locked (Mar 21, 2015)

Welcome bacl loola. Green Mojo and stay safe.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2015)

Welcome back loola!!! Glad to see you!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 21, 2015)

Welcome back  I'm too new (2 years here) to remember you, but you seem to be an oldie. Cheers :aok:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 21, 2015)

Whuts up DooD???? :48:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice warm welcome. Thanks everyone. I see some old friends still around. And some new.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys and gals. I'm not sure if it even exists anymore but a few years back I remember there was a website where members traded seeds. I can't remember the name of it. Thanks.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 22, 2015)

welcome back loo 

cannetics?    she's still up, dwindling in membership nowadays. still good people though  
*i don't think it's unkosher to post that in the open.. considering they housed us when MP disappeared for a bit


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 22, 2015)

loolagigi said:


> Hey guys and gals. I'm not sure if it even exists anymore but a few years back I remember there was a website where members traded seeds. I can't remember the name of it. Thanks.


 
Considering that I got demoted just for referring you, I doubt you will get on over there...  btw F mrC


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 23, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Considering that I got demoted just for referring you, I doubt you will get on over there...  btw F mrC


Ah, now I remember. Yeah ***? I tried getting back on there and was banned. I got in trouble and get banned? Im sorry you got demoted. Now that my memory is back I dont think Id like to be a part of that anyway.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 24, 2015)

It's closed for signing up been like that for past 6 months. 
I'm guessing it's like opiophile they open up for new members for 2 hours out if the year. 
Loolagigi check out firestax.com great forum and gear


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2015)

loolagigi said:


> I remember there was a website where members traded seeds.



There will be an official announcement soon but let's just say MP will be allowing exchanging of Genetics.  The site itself will not be involved.  The rule against it will be removed and basically what has been already going on via pm will be allowed.  It needs to be done discreetly and safely.   Remember, the biggest reason people get pinched is from loose lips. Telling anyone is dangerous, but swapping seeds and cuts is also risky. The person you swap with needs to be trustworthy.  More info soon.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 24, 2015)

Now that's something that really excites me 



Shoot did not even say welcome back, I'm new so don't know you but the vets are glad to see you back so therefore so am I. Welcome back.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 24, 2015)

> what has been already going on via pm will be allowed.



 Well shoot... nobody has hit me up via PM already!! 

hah  Glad to know this rule will be lifted!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 24, 2015)

Very cool. Ty.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Well shoot... nobody has hit me up via PM already!!
> 
> hah  Glad to know this rule will be lifted!




Thought the same thing Doc lol guess we don't got anything someone else wants


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 25, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Thought the same thing Doc lol guess we don't got anything someone else wants


 
after a thread like this:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70851

Do you really think anyone would even accept cuts??  C'mon meow....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

JAAM  you silly  

Stank, I don't think it's that my friend. We're just not quite in the same loop as everyone else. I mean, some of these people physically go to the others house. I can't say I've not traded with some people here...I've accepted beans once, and they were awesome  There's a lot of breeders here that would love to get their stock out and have people report back their findings. You see, THAT is what most breeders get out of this. Not money or fame......well maybe a little fame (lol)....but they get the grow journals and feedback of THEIR strain. That's worth way more money to them than anything. So, we get to be guinea pigs! hah. Sometimes (most times) it's awesome, and surely sometimes the breeder will have a "whoops" so you, as someone accepting these beans, COULD have a bad run due to bad seed stock. 

lol I ramble... oh well  

Stank, stick around, contribute and stay *positive  *and I'm sure you'll be able to get involved in the trades if and when MP opens them up officially. :aok:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 25, 2015)

Not trying to be silly Doc....  Ive said NO to cuts many times bc I was unsure of the source and cant risk contaminating my space...  

Honestly I don't know any serious grower that would willingly take cuts from a known contaminated room....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Honestly I don't know any serious grower that would willingly take cuts from a known contaminated room....



Of course! Hence, "silly"! hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

Perfect example of what you're saying though... the only cut I ever physically took from a friend, gave me my only Thrips issue I've ever had. Took me nearly 3 weeks to rid myself of those things! (Azamax is frigging phenomenal by the way!)


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Perfect example of what you're saying though... the only cut I ever physically took from a friend, gave me my only Thrips issue I've ever had. Took me nearly 3 weeks to rid myself of those things! (Azamax is frigging phenomenal by the way!)


 
Exactly...  Ive seen people have to completely toss everything bc of the Borg and start over at square 1 since all their moms had to go...   losing your whole stable is bout as bad as it gets...


----------



## zem (Mar 25, 2015)

call me arrogant, but i challenge anyone to give me a cut that would cause so much disease or pests that would kill my entire grow


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 25, 2015)

zem said:


> call me arrogant, but i challenge anyone to give me a cut that would cause so much disease or pests that would kill my entire grow


 
I didn't say that anything would kill your whole grow...  I said ive seen others toss everything bc its easier to start back at square one then continue a losing battle against the Borg...

unless you 100% trust your cut source you should quarantine new cuts to keep pests or disease away from all other plants at your grow...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2015)

Send me all the cuts ya got and ill puttem all in the same room,,,lettem beat each other up and ill smoke whos left standing. Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Send me all the cuts ya got and ill puttem all in the same room,,,lettem beat each other up and ill smoke whos left standing. Lol



:rofl: Oh, I lost it on this one!


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 25, 2015)

zem said:


> call me arrogant, but i challenge anyone to give me a cut that would cause so much disease or pests that would kill my entire grow


Ever heard of a broad mite? 

Someone not in the know would for sure lose everything, and never know what him umm.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

If I could send a cut somehow, I would send out my C99 cut to people that have run the original C99, so they could tell me how it measures up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Ever heard of a broad mite?
> 
> Someone not in the know would for sure lose everything, and never know what him umm.




Is that a Female Mite . lol,, Broad Mite,,,he he


----------



## zem (Mar 25, 2015)

P Jammers said:


> Ever heard of a broad mite?
> 
> Someone not in the know would for sure lose everything, and never know what him umm.



no i haven't, but i had spider mites, aphids, white flies, gnats and what else, in roots on leaves stems and where else, i never knew about mites the first time they hit, nor of flies or anything, but i have an eye for seeing things early, then i research straight away. are you saying that a broad mite can go undetected or survive chemical pesticides?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> If I could send a cut somehow, I would send out my C99 cut to people that have run the original C99, so they could tell me how it measures up.


 
Or maybe we can get you the "Grail" cut so you can compare for yourself first hand Doc...  :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Or maybe we can get you the "Grail" cut so you can compare for yourself first hand Doc...  :48:



Well, then there's that! hah


----------

